
The Rise of the Professional Blogger - mgcreed
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200909u/professional-bloggers
======
jseliger
Well, yes and no. Professional bloggers still get vastly more press than they
do money, as I discuss in some detail here:
[http://blog.seliger.com/2009/06/17/youre-not-going-to-be-
a-p...](http://blog.seliger.com/2009/06/17/youre-not-going-to-be-a-pro/) in
relationship to a WSJ article not dissimilar from the one in The Atlantic.
Furthermore, notice that, as The Atlantic says, only 21 of 50 of the top blogs
belong to corporations. In a glass-half-full way, it's fairly impressive that
so many blogs _aren't_ corporate.

Anyway, the thoughts on the "rise of the professional blogger" have been
around in different language since at least the late 1990s, as Scott
Rosenberg's book _Say Everything_ observes; I wrote more about the book here:
[http://jseliger.com/2009/09/20/say-everything-how-
blogging-b...](http://jseliger.com/2009/09/20/say-everything-how-blogging-
began-what-its-becoming-and-why-it-matters-%e2%80%94-scott-rosenberg) .

------
pmichaud
It's still very, very possible to earn a living from blogging, but it takes
more creativity than just slapping some bland, unfocused articles up on a
wordpress installation.

